# My Discus fish



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Some of you know how big bettas are in my house, but they are just the beginning to my addiction here are some of my Discus fish too!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

This is my other Discus tank it's only 55 gallons as apposed to my 110 Gallon tank. Both tank are new so I still have to plant my 110 Gallon before I scrap this tank for another 110 gallon planted tank to go next to my other main tank.

Keep in mind this is an outdated picture I will update after my water change today. This tank looks much nicer than this old picture.


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

They are SO beautiful! Great job!


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

Your 55 gal is amazing! And so are your discus haha. Are they hard to keep? They are one of my top favorite fish and would love to have some in the future. Any tips or secrets you have to share on them? Thanks!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

They are very easy to keep. I have hard water, but as long as they aren't wild type they do pretty well in anything well filtered. They like to eat a lot of food though!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

this is what my 55 gallon discus tank currently looks like the older pictures are outdated


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome! When I can get a proper sized tank I hope to get some


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

That betta is gorgeous!


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Beautiful! 
Question, can I keep a couple discus in a 29 gall?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

No only 1 or two. You need a lot of filtration as well.


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

Is there a specific gallon to discus ratio? Lets go with a 4 inch discus for size.. Maybe this is a silly question haha


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd say about 10 gallons per discus when you have a 55+ gallon tank with a good filter.


----------

